# Rolls PB 23 ?



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Any advice on the Rolls PB 23 Phantom power supply, will it work well with the 8000 Mic ? Anythig else need to be purchased ie; cables ? what type ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> will it work well with the 8000 Mic ?


Sure, but most mic preamps have a phantom supply capability.

The only use for a separate phantom supply (like the Rolls) is if you already had a mic preamp that didn't offer phantom voltage.

Most people use the XENYX802 mixer preamp with the ECM8000 mic.

Be sure to check out REW Cabling Basics. It shows prices of the XENXY802 and hookups.

Also be sure to read the REW HELP files.

brucek


----------



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bruce,
I was just looking for something less cumbersome than the 802 mixer. In that case would you consider the PB 23 ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> In that case would you consider the PB 23 ?


You may be missing my point, or maybe I'm missing yours. 

The PB23 is a phantom supply only. The ECM8000 mic will not work with only a phantom supply. It requires a microphone preamplifier to bring the level to line. The 802 is a microphone preamplier (that happens to also have built in phantom feature).

brucek


----------



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,
Your right, I was missing your point. I understand now.
Your the best !!
Thanks
Joe


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

If you want a nice preamp and interface use the sound devices USBPre!! we use that for pro measurements!!


----------

